# Pioneer Elite VSXLX104 crossover vs Martin Logan Dynamo 600X sub



## vlawde (Mar 31, 2021)

Periodically I'll first run the Martin Logan ARC mobile calibration and move the mic around to the different locations in the room, then run the Pioneer's MCACC. Paradigm studio 60 speakers set to small. I noticed when I'm done running the MACC it says the crossover is at 100. I thought it was more common to be 80, does 100 sound right?

I don't tweak the sub after calibrating it except volume, if I wanted to manually control anything I wouldn't be able to use the calibrated settings, and I MIGHT have to turn off the Pioneer's MACC settings to change the crossover (not at home right now)

It sounds ok, just wondering if it can sound better, but the calibration for both AVR and sub are there for a reason. Any input appreciated


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

80Hz is frequently sighted as ideal due to the fact a lot of speakers - especially bookshelf - start to drop off rather quickly below that point. There's also how our ears perceive sound, voices in particular. Move the crossover to something much higher than 80Hz and it can start to affect vocal quality. That being said...

80 is not necessarily the correct setting for everyone. Depending upon your speakers - and how good your hearing is - maybe something different will prove to be better. Your speakers can go lower so perhaps try both 60Hz and 100Hz to determine if one sounds better to you. If you do experiment be sure to run them that way for at least a few days, or even a week. That will be sufficient time for you to adjust and get the full impact (good or bad).


----------

